# Parken in Mayrhofen



## Trekiger (6. Juli 2016)

Wo kann an denn für einen Tag in Mayrhofen parken? Ist ja immer schwierig dort.
Habe in einem alten Betrag gelesen, dass es an der Finkenberg Almbahn geht. Stimmt das so noch?


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Juli 2016)

Bevor Du in Finkenberg zum Parkplatz der Almbahn kommst, ist noch ein kleiner öffentlicher Parkplatz in der Straßenschleife. Da sind wir letztes Jahr 2 Tage gestanden, es war keine Beschränkung ausgeschildert. Bei der Almbahn selbst weis ich es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (7. Juli 2016)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Bevor Du in Finkenberg zum Parkplatz der Almbahn kommst, ist noch ein kleiner öffentlicher Parkplatz in der Straßenschleife. Da sind wir letztes Jahr 2 Tage gestanden, es war keine Beschränkung ausgeschildert. Bei der Almbahn selbst weis ich es nicht.


Sehe auf Google Maps in der letzten Kehre vor der Almbahn den Parkplatz. Danke.

Direkt in Mayrhofen oder auch kurz davor weis keiner eine Parkmöglichkeit.


----------



## findel (8. Juli 2016)

Ich hab vor kurzem zwei Tage auf dem Parkdeck der Bahn in Finkenberg geparkt. Steht allerdings angeschrieben, Parken frei für Gäste der Seilbahn.


----------

